# Michael Kors bag... should I?



## miss_dre (Sep 19, 2008)

Okay, so I was looking around at some nice purses.... and then, when I clicked on a link at eluxury.com, my jaw dropped, and my eyes fixated themselves on one of the most beautiful bags I've seen in a long time. I've only now been able to break the stare, and to stop looking at the alternate views of the bag, to find myself on specktra, asking all of you lovelies for your very valued opinion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*clicky*   
MICHAEL Michael Kors - Patent Zebra Satchel - eLUXURY

This bag is love. Really, it is. What is not love though, is the price... 

Am I crazy if I buy this? I'm sure I would use it frequently... any opinions would be great!!! 

Thank you so much darlings!


----------



## Care (Sep 19, 2008)

if you have some extra spending cash around i say go for it but i think that patterns has been on everything this season so you could probably find something similar for cheaper


----------



## kimmy (Sep 19, 2008)

that is one hella fine handbag. i say go for it!


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 19, 2008)

do it.


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 19, 2008)

What a GORGEOUS bag!


----------



## florabundance (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah that's gorgeous, why not!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 19, 2008)

Check it out in the flesh before u buy... and even then look, try and walk away.  wait a week, if ur still thinking abt it then u know u gotta have it!

i personally tend to go for classics with designer bags, rather than novelty ones.  i wanna get my moneys worth and wear it for more than one season...


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 19, 2008)

My love for zebra print might bias me but... that is one fine bag!


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 19, 2008)

That purse is gorgeous...I say go for it! I looove the zebra print


----------



## ledonatella (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a Michael Kors and love it, go for it, it's worth it!!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 19, 2008)

It's an absolutely gorgeous bag.  Is the price point realistic for your budget?  Or would you buy on credit?  If you can afford it straight out and you truly think you will use it all the time, then it would be a good buy.  If it's more of an impulse thing, maybe look at similar options at a lower price point?


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Sep 19, 2008)

Personally i have never paid that amount of money for a purse...i dont think i can see myself paying all that money for just a purse..i prefer to buy a few stuff or a lot of stuff with 300 dollars than just one thing!!!!

but if you have the money and you really want it--shop around to see which ones you really like and than make your final decision.


----------



## Pnk85 (Sep 20, 2008)

OMG that bag is freakin hot!! I would go look at it in person & if you can't contain yourself from running out of the store with it, I say buy it!!!


----------



## xsweetsilencexx (Sep 20, 2008)

You should get it if you like it so much.  Gotta treat yourself something nice once in awhile for working so hard =p


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 20, 2008)

Now that's one HOT bag.. I love Michael Kors bags. I have only one but I cherish it. I lucked out and got it at a 25% discount. It's a black leather and it just makes me feel good when I carry it. I do have to say of my very few nice bags they give me a special lift when I carry them. I guess they just make me feel special becuase it's something that I can't slurge on just anytime. I know some may think that is silly but that's how it is with me.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 20, 2008)

I have bought over 20 designer bags... and love all of them.  While it is a gorgeous bag, you need to think that you will get plenty of use out of it.  When i buy my bags, I never go for patterns or anything like that.  I go for simplistic bags that will last no matter what the style is for the new season of fashion.  $398 is not much to spend on a great bag... i have spent over £1000 for a Chanel before.


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Oct 15, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL BAG! It's better to spend $400 on a quality bag than spend $50 on 8 cheapo bags that can tear at any minute IMO


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Oct 15, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL BAG! It's better to spend $400 on a quality bag than spend $50 on 8 cheapo bags that can tear at any minute IMO


----------



## peachy pink (Apr 20, 2009)

its "ON SALE" *cough cough* now!


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 20, 2009)

eh, I think it's OK....The price is good though. You can probably check retailmenot for add'l savings.


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Apr 20, 2009)

do it!  do it! do it!  haha.  i LOVEEE michael kors!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 20, 2009)

I have 4 MK bags and they are worth every single penny if you can afford it, IMO...that bag is HOT...I want it now!!!


----------



## funkychik02 (Apr 21, 2009)

Quit being silly and buy it!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 21, 2009)

LOVE this bag!  Now I want one and I had my eye on a new Coach that I'm still thinking about.  What to do...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  maybe both are in my future!


----------



## Nicnivin (Apr 21, 2009)

Buy it! This is my next bag purchase... http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCt...?section=24176


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nicnivin* 

 
_Buy it! This is my next bag purchase... Dooney & Bourke: Giraffe Medium Hobo_

 
Love this one too.  I have been told that I am taking up too much closet space with my bags!  I have forced my hubby out of the master bedroom walk-in closet and now he has to use one of the spare bedroom closets!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No one messes with my bags!!


----------

